# tavallinen vs. yleinen



## Gavril

What's the semantic difference between _tavallinen _and _yleinen_?

K


----------



## dinji

Gavril said:


> What's the semantic difference between _tavallinen _and _yleinen_?
> 
> K


_tavallinen_ = 'common, normal (customary)'
_yleinen_ = 'common, general, public'


----------



## Gavril

dinji said:


> _tavallinen_ = 'common, normal (customary)'
> _yleinen_ = 'common, general, public'



Do the two "commons" above mean the same thing?

For example, would it make sense to say 

_Se on yleinen lomailupaikka, mutta ei ole yleisin_

?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Do the two "commons" above mean the same thing?
> 
> For example, would it make sense to say
> 
> _Se on yleinen lomailupaikka, mutta ei [ole] yleisin._
> 
> ?



They do and it would. _

Yleinen lomailupaikka_ can be interpreted in two ways: _public vacation resort_ and _common vacation resort_, but in this case no one would understand your sentence wrong, because of the superlative.


----------



## Gavril

Two more sentences for comparison:

_Olen minä muka elitistinen? En millään tavalla! Olen täydellisen yleinen / tavallinen jätkä!

Koeryhmään yritettiin valita mahdollisimman yleiset / tavalliset ihmiset, jotta tulokset olisivat mahdollisimman luotettavia._

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Two more sentences for comparison:
> 
> _Olenko minä muka elitistinen? En millään tavalla! Olen täydellisen yleinen / tavallinen jätkä!
> 
> Koeryhmään yritettiin valita mahdollisimman yleiset / tavalliset ihmiset _(rather: _tavallisia ihmisiä_)_, jotta tulokset olisivat mahdollisimman luotettavia._
> 
> Kiitos


----------

